
VS Code Roadmap 2019 - Memosyne
https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/wiki/Roadmap
======
cweagans
> Define a Language Server Index Format (LSIF, pronounce like "else if") that
> enables a language server to persist their language intelligence, so that it
> can be subsequently used to answer LSP requests at-scale (for example, hover
> and go to definition).

This is excellent. I am _so_ excited about this.

------
sbkg0002
Nothing around proper Linux theming or Wayland support.

~~~
ciupicri
Aren't these things a job for Electron?

